# Nissan newbie 91 (s13) problems



## Athe007 (May 25, 2003)

I just bought an 91 240
And I am having a couple of problems
And I have some questions

1. Power steering 
It doesn't seem to work at low rpm and makes a clicking noise sometimes when I turn. Someone toll me it might need steering fluid but I am unable to find where it goes (newbie). 

2. Pop up headlight
They will stay up and if I wind them down by hand and then turn on the headlights the will pop up on there own and stay up
I push that button that I think controls the headlights it won't make them go down (not that newbie)

3. Hicas
I have a non push able button/light thing on my dash that says HICAS does this mean I have HICAS is it supposed to light up or something

4. Windshiled wiper
On the dash cluster thing, I have a windshield wiper alert light that won’t go off
Also, by my HICAS button / light thing on the dash
There are two buttons
One makes a windshield spray noise, but does nothing visible
The other does not even make a noise
what are these buttons for

(I have a 91 240sx 5sp fastback)
(If u could include pics to help me) (Newbie)


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

1. power steering is on the right hand side of the engine bay if you are looking at it. You cant miss it. The only things on that side that you can fill are brake, clutch, power steering

2.pop up lights. I cant understand what you are asking. May be a short. I always roll mine up/down by hand because I unplugged the harness to make them get the "sleepy" look

3.I dont have HICAS, so I cant help you

4.windshiled wiper. I dont know. mine does it sometimes too. It will be full and that light will be on...


----------



## Athe007 (May 25, 2003)

*look i am learning*

1. I found the Power steering thingy and add some fluid but its dripping out I don't know where yet.
Can someone give me a Rough est. of replacing Power Steering?
plus install

2. "sleepy" look what is that?
Some one told me that there is a short in the button on the dash
Any know of a good guild on taking off the dash / cluster area

4. I still don’t know what those buttons do


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

get rid of powrsteering. you dont need it. hicas... couldnt tell ya.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

FFgeon said:


> *get rid of powrsteering. you dont need it. hicas... couldnt tell ya. *


LOL


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If you have a button that says HICAS them i'm sure you have it. And the button is probably to turn it on or off.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

The hicas light is a warning light, it only turns on if hicas malfunctions.

The wiper buttons is for your rear hatch wiper and washer. The washer fluid bottle is in the cargo area.

I'd suggest getting your hands on a service manual and start troubleshooting for the rest of your woes.

Cheers


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow so many problems. Well, i wouldn't know. My JDM S13 Coupe will be arriving at my port next month with a SR20DE engine. Finally my dream car at last.


----------



## Athe007 (May 25, 2003)

More questions than problems and thz to u guys and some intense research I going to elevate myself to Nissan (non-newbie)

The only thing I cannot seem to find help with/on is the power steering it looks like i am the ONLY person that ever had a problem with power steering, no one else seems to be able to provide information or documentation.

I had a car without power steering and it was ok this (my 91 240) is 3x as hard its like the steering is working against me, it ok when I get some speed but when I am backing up or parking its tough


----------



## Athe007 (May 25, 2003)

what oil should i be using in my 91 240 sx with 186,000 miles on it ???


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

your motors in the headlights might be going out or may have already gone out. either that or a shorted wire/fuse in your dash. i'd go along the lines of the motors on their way out though. 

if your windshield light is on in your dash, that means you are low/empty on windshield washer fluid. fill it up. 

yes, you have HICAS, no it can't be turned on or off. 

when you're at the front of the car with the hood popped open, look to your right near the firewall and you'll see a small black reservoir. and that should be your power steering reservoir.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if you can't afford to fix the power steering yet i've heard you can just disconnect the fluid lines and flush the system by cranking the wheel all the way to each side. you won't have power steering, but at least it won't be working against you. you'll also be able to check the lines for holes while their out. they shouldn't be too expensive to replace, but the reservior may.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

1. screw power steering.. build some muscle

2. when u wind them, then turn your headlights on they are supposed to come up, as usual.. and when u push the button that controls wether the headlights are up/down make sure that u have turned the headlights off.. if u dont then they will never go down no matter how many times u push that freakin button

3. WTF is hicas

4. i aint much on electrical anything


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

1-Sounds like someone along the lines added break fluid to your power stearing system. you may have to replace all your lines, seals, and pump. 

2-Sounds like the motors are going out, just look for ones from a junk yard.

3-There are Kits, and directions to disable your super HICAS system.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Go here, lots of good info
http://240sx.org/faq/index.html


----------



## Athe007 (May 25, 2003)

What is HICAS
(HUSH Motorsports)
SEE http://www.socal240sx.org/faq/hicas.html

1. The power steering fluid "natural" leaked out and its much easyer to steer now

5. Oil
When I bought the car it had very little oil in it and I added 10-w30 which I have been told is BAD for a car with 186,000
And people have told me that I am puffing out white smoke (when I was backing up at a car meet) 
When I bought the car there was no smoke, but then again it had very little oil
What does this mean?
What oil should I be using?

Also Thz for all the useful info


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

There is a relay to make your headlamps go up and another to make them go down, locate the down relay(in the box on the drivers side) and try replacing that, your headlamp problem will go away. As for the steering, you NEED to locate the leak to get a qoute on fixing it, fill the reservoir and have someone turn the steering wheel back and forth with the engine running while you trace the lines to find the leak. If it is not in a line, you need a new rack


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

for the white smoke check your oil and see if coolant is mixed into it


----------



## 94SentraVE (Feb 10, 2005)

If you are adding powering steering fluid and the turing becomes normal then it slowly becomes harder than you have a leek like everyone is telling you and if you keep you resevour filled then it should be fine untill you get it fixed. But if the knocking continues even if the power steering is full then take a look at your axles they mabye have a hole and no grease. This may be your broblem because my girlfriend has the same problem. Everytime she turns theres a click. So climb under a take a look.

As of the other problems i don't know.

Good Luck Man :thumbup:


----------

